# Get Bit Outdoors $1,000 Yeti / Rod Building Raffle / Giveaway



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We are excited to be raffling off a $1,000 package including a Yeti cooler and Rod Building Supplies worth $1,000

The coolest part is you get your raffle money back in Get Bit store credit that does not expire and you can use it to buy whatever you want.

Your credit is applied to your account within 24hrs and the winner will be announced on Wednedsay 12/23 at 2pm.

Click here for your chance to win!

Mega Yeti Raffle Entry - $1,000 Giveaway!










Tight Lines and Bull's-eyes,


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Wednesday 12/23 might be the date.


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

yes sir, you are correct, thank u


----------

